# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Fiesta temática zombie

## Shridne

Para dentro de un mes me han propuesto que forme parte de un espectáculo en el que debo unir la magia con los zombies, algo así como una fiesta en la que esta temática va a estar presente, pero quieren también que haga algo novedoso con la magia, ya que me han visto actuar en un par de ocasiones y quieren que sorprenda a sus amigos. Por ahora estoy bastante tranquilo, porque lo que debo hacer es modificar algunos trucos para que todos puedan disfrutarlos. Por lo que me han dicho algunos de los invitados tienen pensado casarse, por lo que no descarto poder cobrar en una celebración de boda.

----------

